#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Wats Temples and Mosques >  >  Korat - Phi Mai Historical Park

## dirtydog

Phi Mai Historical Park isn't too far from Korat and is definetely worth the trip, they charge 40baht regardless of the color of your skin or your nationality, it is just past the National Museum as you drive into Phi Mai from the main road, as your driving in you will pass the back of it and need to turn right at the traffic lights.

The buildings that are left were built in the late 11th and 12th century so they are actually older than blackgang and most other people you know, all the buildings seem to be made out of different stones, ie hard stones and also black ones and even sand stone, seems a bit strange that, it is supposedly the Thai version of the Angkor wat and has a lot of Khmer influence, all looks pretty much the same to me.

Lions gaurding the entrance, Chinese influence?

You can view more pictures of Phi Mai Historical Park *Here*.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Phanom Rung, formerly a Hindu Saivite (Shiva) Monestary is certainly one of my favorite places in Issan to visit.  It was constructed by the Khemers and has similar if not identical structural appearance.  Lots of good photo opportunities.

----------


## dirtydog

Ok I got loads of pictures of Phi Mai's Historical Park, we was only there for about an hour but it is quite smart. Just think, there must have been thousands of Thai's living there in animal skin tents and wooden houses, they are gone now  :Sad:

----------


## SEA Traveler

Nice pics DD.  Looks as though you might have been standing in exactly the same location I was when I took some of my pics.  What a wonderful way to spend an afternoon.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Here are a few pics of mine from a few years back.  As you can see, some are from the same or similar vantage point.

----------


## SEA Traveler

and here are some pics from the special evening show that was held the weekend we were there.

----------


## buad hai

> it is just past the National Museum


The museum itself is well worth a visit. It contains artifacts from all over Isaan; mainly stuff that needs protection from being sold to a collector in Chicago:












You can't take photos of stuff inside the museum so all of the above are from the substantial collection outdoors.


This is a view of Phimai from one of the old city gates.

----------


## buad hai

Also worth visiting is Phanom Wan, a short drive from Phimai.

----------


## SEA Traveler

nics pics BH.  nothing like being  up close and personal with these fabulous historic ruins.

----------


## smeden

nice pics my gf will love when i ask can we go and look i think they all was there on scool tours she wil be suprised how i even now it

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

It was rebuilt to reach this level and is amazing to see this in Thailand. Another great reason to visit Isaan.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

To get good pictures one needs to be there early morning.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## Wayne Kerr

Some pics from January 2007 - https://teakdoor.com/thailands-travel...tml#post241368 (Wayne Kerr's Isaan Sojourn)

----------


## terry57

This photo shows one of the original entrances to the pimai ruins and this stone wall  surrounds the complex which is covers a huge area.

----------


## terry57

I was backpacking Issan and reached Pimai on this bus from Khorat,  37 baht  and 1 hour 15 minutes.

----------


## terry57

These friendly fellas where waiting for me but i like to leg it.

----------


## terry57

One of the local shops,   Pimai is a real nice little town, clean,  friendly people and small enough to walk around if your not a fat bastard.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

:Smile:

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

The bamboo scaffolding always amuses me.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------

